# Hub Centric Rings - I.D. of Sentra wheel hub



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

In case anyone needs this info when purchasing hub centric rings for custom wheels, the inside diameter of the B13 wheel hub is *59.20mm*

You'll have to contact your wheel manufacturer for the outside diameter (O.D.) of the wheel hub. If you have ADR wheels, their wheelhubs are 73mm. 

You can find 73mm x 59.2mm hub centric rings on Ebay for less than $10 shipped.


----------

